# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  ارجوك يادكتور ترد عليا

## soonsoon

انا عندى مشكلة كبيرة فى البيت عندنا.....

اخى الصغير  يعانى من......مش عارفة انا هاقولة على الحالة بالضبط هو بيسمع زى صوت نفس فى دماغة او هاتف بيقوله انه هيتموت وهو بيحارب الهاتف ده على قد مايقدر بس مش عارف يسيطر على نفسة وكمان فى ضربات قلب سريعة وضيق فى التنفس بعض الوقت وتعب فى فم المعدة ومش عارف يذاكر ومؤثرة علية الحكاية دى اوى ارجوك يادكتر احنا عدنا البيت مضطرب جدا هو بيصلى بس مش مواظب على الصلاة اوى هو عندة 19 سنة وبيقعد يخبط على دماغة وبيقول ان اعصابة تعابانة جداجداومش بينام نوم قلق (يعنى بنام نصف ساعة ويقوم وهكذا)وكمان هو مش بيقلق من الامتحانات طول السنين الى فاتت لانة فى امتحانات دلوقتى ارجوك يادكتور تجاوبنى بسرعة هل هى حالة نفسية ام ماذا؟ مع العلم انة الان يقرا القران كثيرا ويصلى كثيرا لكن الحالة لم تتحسن ارجوا الافادة بليييييييييز يادكتور....(ملحوظة البيت كلة بيقرا قران وبيصلى افرض بفرضة ارجوا الافادة)

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*الأخت الفاضلة soonsoon 
هذه الحالة لايجب السكوت عليها  ويجب عرض أخوكى فوراً على طبيب متخصص  مخ وأعصاب  وطبيب أمراض نفسية وعصبية  والصلاة والدعاء له  
دعواتنا له بالشفاء العاجل*

----------


## د.عادل

> انا عندى مشكلة كبيرة فى البيت عندنا.....
> 
> اخى الصغير  يعانى من......مش عارفة انا هاقولة على الحالة بالضبط هو بيسمع زى صوت نفس فى دماغة او هاتف بيقوله انه هيتموت وهو بيحارب الهاتف ده على قد مايقدر بس مش عارف يسيطر على نفسة وكمان فى ضربات قلب سريعة وضيق فى التنفس بعض الوقت وتعب فى فم المعدة ومش عارف يذاكر ومؤثرة علية الحكاية دى اوى ارجوك يادكتر احنا عدنا البيت مضطرب جدا هو بيصلى بس مش مواظب على الصلاة اوى هو عندة 19 سنة وبيقعد يخبط على دماغة وبيقول ان اعصابة تعابانة جداجداومش بينام نوم قلق (يعنى بنام نصف ساعة ويقوم وهكذا)وكمان هو مش بيقلق من الامتحانات طول السنين الى فاتت لانة فى امتحانات دلوقتى ارجوك يادكتور تجاوبنى بسرعة هل هى حالة نفسية ام ماذا؟ مع العلم انة الان يقرا القران كثيرا ويصلى كثيرا لكن الحالة لم تتحسن ارجوا الافادة بليييييييييز يادكتور....(ملحوظة البيت كلة بيقرا قران وبيصلى افرض بفرضة ارجوا الافادة)


كما ذكر الاستاذ / سيف الدين ، لابد من اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة.
خالص دعواتي له بالشفاء العاجل.

----------

